# Mom of girls and using cream barrier question?



## bxmom2 (Mar 15, 2015)

My daughter has been potty trained since 2 and is 3.5 now. I find it I don't apply a barrier cream..we use the Earth Mama brand. Is it common to use a cream until they get bigger? If I don't apply once a day she gets red down there. Thank you!


----------

